# S. California -Lost Hills



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Amateur:
18 back to WB:
1,3,9,11,12,14,16,22,24,25,27,33,35,36,37,39,44,45

Open 5 dogs still to run 1st series

Derby
13 back to the 4th:
1,2,3,4,5,8,11,13,14,15,18,19,20


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open callbacks to LB (44)

2,3,4,5,6,8,12,13,14,15,18,19,20,22,23,27,28,29,30,31,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,42,44,47,48,49,52,53,55,56,57,58,60,64,65,66,67,69


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Amateur 11 back to 4th series
1,3,16,24,27,33,35,36,37,39,44


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Derby results

1st # 2 Firemark Rackem And Stackem Casey (o)Marie Doherty (h) Patti Kiernan
(puts Casey on Derby list!!!) 

2nd #1 Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer (o/h) Bill & Micki Petrovish

3rd #14 Wood Rivers Country Cowboy (o) Ronald Kiehn (h) Don Remien

4th # 4 Bigwoods Hillbilly Hammer (o)Linda Johnson (h) Don Remien

RJ #18 A.K.A. John Wayne (o)Glenn Gulvin (h) Robin Gulvin

JAMS
3,5,11,13,15,19,20

Congrats to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW Congrats to Marie and Casey!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

labhauler said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st # 2 Firemark Rackem And Stackem Casey (o)Marie Doherty (h) Patti Kiernan
> (puts Casey on Derby list!!!)


YEAH Casey! Way to go! Congrats Marie!

Houston


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open callbacks to the wb
3,5,8,12,13,14,15,19,23,27,28,30,31,34,39,44,48,49,53,57,64,65,66


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Amateur results
1st # 37 Lil Chin Music (o)Chester Koeth (h) Chester or Charlene Koeth
2nd # 24 FC/AFC Chippewa Wilson (o/h) Barbara Furlano (qualifies for the Nat. Am )
3rd #16 AFC Cuda’s Negra Modelo (o/h) Charles Tyson (qualifies for the Nat Am)
4th #35 Foxfires Lakoda Warrior (o) Bill & Lorna Kolstad (h) Bill Kolstad

RJ #1 FC/AFC Hanna’s Eye of the Tiger (o/h) John Pampy

JAMS 3,27,33,36,39

Congrats to all


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Lil and the Koeths in the Am 

That Fluffy, Casey, did good in the Derby, too


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you all and particularly bro Houston. KC


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to water blind: 1,5,6,7,9,13,15,16,17,18,23


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Just saw results from Lost Hills. Congratulations to Annette and KC for the win in the Derby and to the Koeth's and Lil for the win in the Amateur!

--Susan


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Charlie and Chester on Lil's Am win!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open callbacks to 4th
Dog #27 starts in the a.m.
5,8,12,13,15,19,27,28,30,31,34,48,53,57,65


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

labhauler said:


> 1st # 2 Firemark Rackem And Stackem Casey (o)Marie Doherty (h) Patti Kiernan
> (puts Casey on Derby list!!!)


Yahoo Marie & KC! He needed one point to make the list but got greedy and brought home the *blue*! For the record, I have no problem with greedy. ;-)

Go Team Jakelets!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS MARIE and CASEY!!!

CONGRATULATIONS ALSO TO CHARLENE!!!!

Kris


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats "Ammo" on the Derby second. Very proud of you, Bill and Micki! 

Ron & Deb
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going to Bill and Micki and their off colored dog Ammo!!!

That's 3 more.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Howard N said:


> Good going to Bill and Micki and their off colored dog Ammo!!!
> 
> That's 3 more.


Ditto!!!

fp


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS BILL, MICKI AND AMMO!!!! SO GLAD TO SEE AMMO BACK IN COLOR BESIDES GREEN 

See you soon

Kris


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Marie, Congratulations on KC's derby win! You guys are on a roll. Way to go!!!! 

Arleen


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS TO _MILLFORGE ON A ROLL_ FOR WINNING THE LIMITED .. and handler Bill Sargenti and owner Joe Augustyn. The win qualifies Lucky for the National.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Russ said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO _MILLFORGE ON A ROLL_ FOR WINNING THE LIMITED .. and handler Bill Sargenti and owner Joe Augustyn. The win qualifies Lucky for the National.


So that is what, three dogs he already has qualified for the National and it is only the first week in March? Unbelievable! 

Geez, he's been in a good enough mood already lately. I'm afraid to see what will happen if he keeps this up! ;-)


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

WOW! Way to go Billy!! You are the Man.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open results
1st #66 FC Millforge on a Roll (o)Joe Augustyn (h)Bill Sargenti - qualifies for National Open
2nd #15 FC Justin Time Mr. Moto (o)J.Scott Anderson (h)Patti Kiernan
3rd #48 FC Porjay’s CrackerJack Surpriz (o)Meg Beck (h) Fred Warf
4th #65 Runnin’ s Molly B (o)Mickey Rawlins (h) Mickey Rawlins/Brian Clasby

RJ #53 Madam Berte of Rimrock (o) Ronald Kiehn (h) Don Remien

Jams ,5,8,12,13,19,28,30,31,34,57


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Qual results

1st # 17 Watermark’s The Black Pearl (o) Howard Kuning (h) Luann Pleasant
2nd # 23 Noble Lady Guinevere MH (o)Robert Noble (h) Jack Noble/Patti Kiernan
3rd # 5 X-Stream’s Timeless Tempting Tulip (o) Randal MacMillan (h) Patti Kiernan
4th # 15 JLN’s Radical Rita SH (o)Nicki Schirmeister (h) Nicki Schirmeister/Vic Esnard

RJ #6 T J Chaparron (o/h) Julian Lopez

JAMS 1,7,9,13


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

It was a good day for Carol Kachelmeyer, also. She did the basics on Lucky (Open Winner), Freedom (Qual Winner) and Casey (Derby Winner).


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Russ said:


> It was a good day for Carol Kachelmeyer, also. She did the basics on Lucky (Open Winner), Freedom (Qual Winner) and Casey (Derby Winner).


Now that is cool. I didn't know she trained Lucky as well. I had meant to mention Carol in my congratulations post to Marie but forgot.  She and Ann certainly deserve a lot of recognition for what they do with the young dogs.

Thanks for mentioning that, Russ.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Geez, he's been in a good enough mood already lately. I'm afraid to see what will happen if he keeps this up! ;-)


This would be a good Monday to train in Oakdale. I think Billy will be the one buying the donuts - oops - pastries.

Florence


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

I was real proud of myself. Five weeks in Oakdale and I didn't go to Scotties once.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

North Mountain said:


> I was real proud of myself. Five weeks in Oakdale and I didn't go to Scotties once.


Ah, but what about the Moss Rose?

Florence


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

You guys did it! What a nice member of Team Gold! Way to go KC! Derby list! Now hopefully Fire will join him.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I am sure Fire will soon Dave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Wont be long Dave


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

SFLabs said:


> Congrats "Ammo" on the Derby second. Very proud of you, Bill and Micki!
> 
> Ron & Deb
> Santa Fe Labs





Howard N said:


> Good going to Bill and Micki and their off colored dog Ammo!!!
> 
> That's 3 more.





Bayou Magic said:


> Ditto!!!
> 
> fp





Kris Hunt said:


> CONGRATULATIONS BILL, MICKI AND AMMO!!!! SO GLAD TO SEE AMMO BACK IN COLOR BESIDES GREEN
> 
> See you soon
> 
> Kris


Thank You!!!!
A Big Congrats to Marie and Casey!!
Congrats to Charlene and Chester with Lil and their BLUE as well.  
Micki and Bill


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Congrats to my friend Jack Noble for a 2nd in the Qual. !


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Heartiest congrats to Fred Warf for his Third Place with Meg Beck's Lulu.
What a girl. What a handler!!!!!!!!!!!
1st place dog & pro
2nd place Dog & pro
3rd place Lulu & Fred

I know Meg is very proud of both of you.


----------

